# Full Draw Indoor Rocky Face, GA.



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

*ttt for the week!*

ttt


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## bownut44 (Feb 28, 2009)

*shoots*

I'm not going to be at the first one on tuesday I'm out of town but look forward to taking you to school when I get back.


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

*ha*

it ain't me you need to worry about ole big Dave shot a 289 with 11x's last night to lead the points off this year!!!!


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

you should post this on the GON site...http://forum.gon.com/index.php


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

*No more series*

HEY GUYS IMPORTANT MESSAGE
we will not be shooting a series!!! after feedback from some of the guys i have gathered that it will be impossible for us to have any kind of series considering 90% of the guys that want to come and shoot live 45 mins to an hour away and some even further than that!! so we will up the charge of shooting from $12 to $15 and pay out 33.3333333% of that EVERY NIGHT WE SHOOT which will be depending on how many show up as to how much is in the pot and how many places it will pay to. our schedule WILL NOT CHANGE we will still have the variety of shoots listed in above post although we will have a handicap similar to last year on the 3 spot and 5 spot shoots! our ASA indoor will not have any kind of class or handicap and our 3D shoots will have 2 classes ( Lens shooter and NO Lens shooters) remember its only 30 yd max! but if there is 15 shooter in the no lens class on 3D and only 5 with lens the 15 will get their pot and the lens shooter will get their pot we can't 50/50 the whole thing IT WOULDN'T BE FAIR!!!! on our 3D shoots there will be no "14's" counted only lower and upper 12's! hey if i don't know what the shooters like and dont like i can't fix my screw ups!!! i am here for ya'll!!
thank ya and come shoot with us!!!!!


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

Bump for a great place to shoot!!!!!!


----------

